# Rome, GA~DIES Wed~Beautiful Baby w/hazel eyes~Needs offer by 4PM 4/26- Outof state



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

rescues welcome

"From: Margaret Reno [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Monday, April 25, 2011 11:46 PM

Subject: Rome, GA~DIES Wed~Beautiful Baby w/hazel eyes~Needs offer by 4PM 4/26
PLEASE CROSSPOST~PLEASE FORWARD~PLEASE NETWORK ON BEHALF
OF THIS *SWEET PRETTY PUPPY WHO IS SCHEDULED TO DIE ON WED.*,
APRIL 27TH, AT 8:00AM AT FLOYD COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL IN ROME,
GA!*
She is just a pretty little puppy with lovely hazel eyes!!* Wouldn't you
love to give her a hug, take her outside into the new spring grass to
play, watch her pounce and run, teach her words like sit and down
and reward her with praise and little treats!!! Wouldn't it be so lovely
to watch her blossom like a little bud unfurling on the trees around
you?
Won't it be terrible if she dies on Wednesday morning? If her baby
heart, so filled with love, stops beating forever. And her little limp
body is stuffed into a trash bag? Won't it be heartbreaking?
Please don't let that happen! Please save her baby life!!!

SHE MUST HAVE AN OFFER

RECEIVED BY THE SHELTER

BY 4PM ON

TUESDAY, APRIL 26TH,

OR SHE WILL SURELY DIE!!!
Please do not contact this poster or click reply--I will not be online and will never
see your offer--please contact the persons listed below her picture. PLEASE
DO NOT WAIT--HER BABY LIFE IS ALMOST OVER!!!

855 Shepherd Mix Medium Female PUPPY

http://www.adoptapet.com/pet5330177.html

[Adopt a Pet :: 11d-0855 - Rome, GA - Shepherd (Unknown Type)Mix]
If you are on the approved list of rescues at the shelter, please

email Jason at [email protected]<http://us.mc1132.mail.yahoo.com/mc/[email protected]> (< @ FLOYDCOUNTYGA.ORG >)

( AT floydcountyga.org>) or call the shelter at

706-236-4545.

If you are not on the approved list at the shelter, there are rescues that

will pull animals for you.

FLOYD COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL CONTINUES TO WELCOME OUT OF STATE

RESCUES!
IF YOU NEED ASSISTANCE IN ORDER TO PULL AN ANIMAL,
PLEASE PLEASE DO NOT WAIT!!!!!
CONTACT:
Vickie at [email protected]<http://us.mc1132.mail.yahoo.com/mc/[email protected]> (bellsouth.net)
IMMEDIATELY!!!
If you are not able to reach Vickie, you may contact:
Kristen at [email protected]<http://us.mc1132.mail.yahoo.com/mc/[email protected]> (@yahoo.com)
Susan at [email protected]<http://us.mc1132.mail.yahoo.com/mc/[email protected]> (@gmail.com)
Rescues require vet and reference checks and there must be time to do this before the 4pm deadline and ALL paperwork
MUST BE in place.
PLEASE BE SURE TO INCLUDE THE WORDS
"RESCUE OFFER" IN YOUR SUBJECT LINE!!!!
ANIMALS ARE REDLINED AT 4PM
ON TUESDAY AFTERNOON!!!!
MAKE YOUR OFFER NOW BEFORE IT IS TOO LATE!!!!
PLEASE BE SURE TO INCLUDE THE WORDS 'RESCUE OFFER" IN YOUR
SUBJECT LINE SO THAT YOUR LIFESAVING OFFER IS NOT MISSED!
Floyd County animal shelter, Rome GA
telephone number: 706-236-4545
fax number: 706-233-0032


----------

